# Impact of Pigeon Vent on Flying



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,
Usually people say that pigeon with close/tight vent perform well than with open/loosen vent.
This theory may be extracted with the passage of time by observation of pigeon 

But does anyone know what really its impact is, what improvement close vent brings to pigeon biologically? I mean does it help respiratory, stmina etc

Thanks


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

never heard of that, people usually see eye sign and body posture.
adult males will always have a tight vent and female who have laid eggs will always have loose vent, i dont think it has anything to do with flying ability


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that's a different question? I notice that when pigeons perch on something that they usually empty out and get ready to do serious flying. So with my persona opinion on vent matters--lol lol...I say it lightens them and makes them fly better without having to worry about "unloading" so to speak...I think it helps respiratory and stamina.. lol...Only a unprofessional opinion so to speak...lol.. Save the droppings now they could be valuable- lol lol...Having fun and enjoyed your question..lol


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I felt lol too  but some people are really concerned with this fact, so I decided to ask experts too . thanks for replying


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

What about keel bone and vent. Does it has any significance about gap in keel bone and vent ?


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

That's funny? , IME with my homers...
My good fliers all have close tight vents (hens and cocks)... Mostly cocks. 
It could just be a coincidence so to speak... But I have run across this with my birds. 
They do very well flying solo and finding their way home. Usually starting off as a group and these are the ones that come in solo before all the rest.

For all I really know... It could have an improvement to the bird... Or it could just be the different structures of domesticated pigeons. 

Just my thought... :S


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Doig said:


> That's funny? , IME with my homers...
> My good fliers all have close tight vents (hens and cocks)... Mostly cocks.
> It could just be a coincidence so to speak... But I have run across this with my birds.
> They do very well flying solo and finding their way home. Usually starting off as a group and these are the ones that come in solo before all the rest.
> ...


Thank you Doig for sharing your thoughts


----------



## Fariz khanzada (2 mo ago)

i have lowflyers some will say them tipplers but we have different names here, they usually dont fly at hieght they fly in middle and some fly below depends on trainging, majority of them dont fly round they run in 1 to 2 kilometers whole day in very very extreme weather literally i have seen some of them flying 13 to 14 hours in 49 to 50 temperature in "LOO" (The *Loo* (Hindi: लू, Urdu: لو) is a strong, dusty, gusty, hot and dry summer wind from the west which blows over the Indo-Gangetic Plain region of North India and Pakistan. It is especially strong in the months of May and June. Due to its very high temperatures (45 °C–50 °C or 115 °F–120 °F), exposure to it often leads to fatal heatstrokes.Since it causes extremely low humidity and high temperatures, the _Loo_ also has a severe drying effect on vegetation leading to widespread browning in the areas affected by it during the months of May and June ) plus extreme wind pressure 40 to 50 km/h and the most amazing fact in those birds is, all of them have very close vents not 100% closed but very close to each and not too soft and too hard, and there vents are also not so thick and not so thin medium and The most important thing, the shape of vents they dont have "V" shaped vents they have round shaped some say them hooked shape. these birds perform in very very extreme weather. hope this will help.

there is so much in vent bones and kneel bone every thing of pegion is based on it, if changes come in these two things everything of pegion will get chagned feathers, flying patterns, eye signs, muscles every thing.
but the main function of vents i have come across is the "tolerance".


----------

